# Standard for Julliard



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey all,

What sort of standard is required to be seriously considered for undergraduate composition at Julliard? If you could please share examples etc.


Many thanks,

Will Gardner


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

miroirs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> What sort of standard is required to be seriously considered for undergraduate composition at Julliard? If you could please share examples etc.
> 
> ...


Perhaps this helps.
http://discover.juilliard.edu/


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

Knowing how to spell Juilliard is probably critical. Just trying to help.


----------



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

Jerome said:


> Knowing how to spell Juilliard is probably critical. Just trying to help.


Oh, sorry, I missed out an 'I'.

A very, _very_ helpful comment. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

miroirs said:


> Oh, sorry, I missed out an 'I'.
> 
> A very, _very_ helpful comment. Thank you so much.


Did you read their website?


----------

